
The International Energy Agency consistently underestimates wind and solar power - dthal
http://www.vox.com/2015/10/12/9510879/iea-underestimate-renewables
======
1971genocide
A much more simpler explanation is - china.

Most of us were arguing about trying to use technical solutions in renewable -
not realizing how badly the game is rigged against solar - especially in
western countries.

China just took a very conventional solar panel design - not even the cutting
edge ones - and just amped up production.

This destroyed the market that exits for actually better designs for solar in
germany and the US.

Its a lot like the same problem with oil - yes oils are the foundation of
modern agriculture ( fertilizers ), transportation and manufacturing (
plastics ) - and its laughable if we could find some immediate replacement -
but I do not recall the wright brothers just saying meh since we had ships to
transport people across the Atlantic.

